# are you ready



## alterego

Watching the news.
Economy check
Disease check
Hurricane check
Mad men shooting check
ISIS check
KOREA peninsula check

Everything seams to be in order for a real party.


----------



## Auntie

Darn and I don't have any end of the world decorations yet. I do have plenty of decorations for a pity party. LOL


----------



## Prepared One

Yep. Looking kind of desperate right about now. And me with no tinfoil!


----------



## alterego

OD green is the new black. When it comes shtf decor.


----------



## Slippy

Filled up our in-basement tanks from our catchment system today and rains came late this afternoon to refill the catchment tanks. Me and Mrs S just rode the perimeter of Slippy Lodge and all was quiet, gate was locked and creek was running. Saw a handful of deer and one turkey...just settled in to watch some DVR of NASCAR. Short Track weekend at Bristol. (My favorite August Weekend!)

Mrs S is cooking us a Gluten Free Pizza (YUK) and the dogs are playing. Bills are paid, Food in the Pantry and Basement...damn I wish we had all those firearms that we lost on the Bering Sea...

People get ready, there be a train coming...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Well it is time to fill all my gas cans back up, seems once I fill a gas can up it is fair game for any of my kids that are low on gas.


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> Filled up our in-basement tanks from our catchment system today and rains came late this afternoon to refill the catchment tanks. Me and Mrs S just rode the perimeter of Slippy Lodge and all was quiet, gate was locked and creek was running. Saw a handful of deer and one turkey...just settled in to watch some DVR of NASCAR. Short Track weekend at Bristol. (My favorite August Weekend!)
> 
> Mrs S is cooking us a Gluten Free Pizza (YUK) and the dogs are playing. Bills are paid, Food in the Pantry and Basement...damn I wish we had all those firearms that we lost on the Bering Sea...
> 
> People get ready, there be a train coming...


Slip I tired my first Gluten free pizza today and I was surprised that it was actually OK and I'll get it again.

Check out Freschetta Gluten free pizza.


----------



## RNprepper

SDF880 said:


> Slip I tired my first Gluten free pizza today and I was surprised that it was actually OK and I'll get it again.
> 
> Check out Freschetta Gluten free pizza.


I like Papa Murphys GF - Cowboy is my favorite topping. It is best if cooked til the crust is real crispy.


----------



## paraquack

I will never be as prepared as I want. I can't afford that M1134 Stryker yet. Well, actually I got the base price covered, it's the optional anti-tank missiles I'm saving for.
View attachment 12514


----------



## Mule13

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Well it is time to fill all my gas cans back up, seems once I fill a gas can up it is fair game for any of my kids that are low on gas.


mine do the same, plus i walk around every weekend and gather up all my tools they leave laying out. mine arent even kids anymore 23 years old ::::::shaking head:::::::::::::


----------



## Lady_Husker

*ques up REM* And hit it!

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT

Yup, I'm feeling fine


----------



## RNprepper

I am SOOOOOO unready. I moved all the garden blocks today (I use fence blocks for my raised beds) from the old house to the new house, so I can get the fall garden going. But still have to move 20 tons of hay and the big water storage tanks. Moved all my ammo and food preps already. Need to get some fruit trees planted soon. Need to get a chicken house built. One kid is already moved over with her house sold. The other one will move this weekend and then put his house up for sale. We haven't had many bites on our house, and I worry about getting it sold if the economy keeps going south. Gotta sell an F-250 and a 4 horse trailer, too. too much to do and too little time.


----------



## Slippy

SDF880 said:


> Slip I tired my first Gluten free pizza today and I was surprised that it was actually OK and I'll get it again.
> 
> Check out Freschetta Gluten free pizza.





RNprepper said:


> I like Papa Murphys GF - Cowboy is my favorite topping. It is best if cooked til the crust is real crispy.


Thanks Folks!

We had Mama Mary's Gluten Free crust. I find that I eat less...which means its not as good.

But I'll try the ones you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## RNprepper

Slippy said:


> Thanks Folks!
> 
> We had Mama Mary's Gluten Free crust. I find that I eat less...which means its not as good.
> 
> But I'll try the ones you suggest. Thanks!


I think the key is to cook til crispy. All the GF crusts are sort of tough or chewy or something that just reminds you they aren't as good as a nice wheat crust. But crispy makes it better.


----------



## Lady_Husker

Here's a smile for ya'll


----------



## Will2

alterego said:


> Watching the news.
> Economy check
> Disease check
> Hurricane check
> Mad men shooting check
> ISIS check
> KOREA peninsula check
> 
> Everything seams to be in order for a real party.


Yeah the hurricane that is due to hit the korean peninsula and japan has me think N. Korea won't get a better time to start a war. Not sure if US aircraft would run missions in a cat 3 or cat 2 hurricane that is due on Sunday and Monday.

Its probably be in s. koreas interest to turn off the propaganda broadcasts until atleast tuesday.

I'm packing for school and have atleast a months extra foodstock but I am not convinced my plans for return to studies will be disrupted at this time.

I'm having fun with the perishables I have like a 24 pack of cheese slices every day before I leave.

I'm just wondering now how I should best store my extra 66lbs of flour. Oddly the flour, about 20 boxes of mac and cheese and 25 packs of noodles, and about 2lbs of powdered milk, and 7lbs of rice, 1.5kg of quick oats, 2kg of tang a few litres of olive oil, 10 pounds of vegetable shortening, some sugar and salt is the bulk of what I have left.
I estimate I have 1 to 2 months of emergency rationing avail.

I can see the light two weeks until I start having fresh veggies again... so close. I can taste it now.

I have no plans to restock before my perhaps 8+ month leave from home.


----------



## Maine-Marine




----------



## alterego

We are at the park watching ET on a blow up screen with all the moms and kids running around. It is a beautiful summer night.

I would really miss this family fun in our little town.

I hope the big financial wet dream goes on forever.


----------



## James m

Semper Vigilans.


----------



## beach23bum

Always ready.


----------



## Auntie

I will never be ready. There will always be more to do! If it were to happen tomorrow I could feed my family and we would survive through the winter, baring of course an epidemic or meteor.


----------



## Karate Kid

Am I ready, no, I'm counting on it. :armata_PDT_25: 

Having said that, I'm sure I'm like most people here, there is not much more I would like than to live and grow old and retire with my wife, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## preppermama

We are getting there. We are fulltiming in our bug out vehicle. Currently working on selling our house. Once that's done we plan to buy some land. If SHTF happens first, I guess we'll just roll with it.


----------



## 8301

Karate Kid said:


> Am I ready, no, I'm counting on it. :armata_PDT_25:
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure I'm like most people here, there is not much more I would like than to live and grow old and retire with my wife, but I just don't see that happening.


You're comparing a SHTF event to a video game??? I feel bad for your wife. Reality is much better.


----------



## 8301

You can never be 100% ready,,, at the same time you have to balance prepping with living a good life for you and those you love.

Still,,, I'm using September as a "call to arms" and trying to solidify my prepping weak areas. I've been working during the day, prepping most evenings, but I still took a few hours today to just ride the bike and feel the wind.


----------



## paraquack

Just got this in my e-mail. I found a new item for my wish list, first $250K takes it.
ARMSLIST - For Sale: Fully Operational Main Battle Tank with 120mm Live Cannon
View attachment 12517

If anyone is interested, Australia is selling off some equipment.


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> Just got this in my e-mail. I found a new item for my wish list, first $250K takes it.
> ARMSLIST - For Sale: Fully Operational Main Battle Tank with 120mm Live Cannon
> View attachment 12517
> 
> If anyone is interested, Australia is selling off some equipment.


You have too much free time if you have time to search for things like that tank. Get a hobby.


----------



## Medic33

RNprepper said:


> I like Papa Murphys GF - Cowboy is my favorite topping. It is best if cooked til the crust is real crispy.


I fail to see paying for a restaurant pizza and price, that I have to bring home and cook myself!!!!
I'll stick to little Caesars for 5 bucks!!!


----------



## Deebo

Never, ever gonna be ready. 
But I got lots of green Chile sardines. 
It will all be ok. Bruce Caitlyn will be on tv, and the media will dump on trump, the world will turn.


----------



## SDF880

Medic33 said:


> I fail to see paying for a restaurant pizza and price, that I have to bring home and cook myself!!!!
> I'll stick to little Caesars for 5 bucks!!!


RN was talking about a Gluten free pizza. Seems just putting those words on the box brings 2 - 3X pricing.

That Little Caesars 5 dollar deal is hard to beat wish I could still eat it!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

The only true preparedness we can have is the emotional fortitude to do what we have to should the need arise. The rest we have covered. We will eat and have clean water.


----------



## Punkboy

I can see it with the Economy and feel things will happen soon like real soon.


----------



## 8301

As I said before prepping is a continuous process and I'll never be "ready" but with my goal of being "more ready than usual" by September 12 I do wish I had ordered the solar system parts a week earlier.....especially after watching the news the last few days.

I really don't want things to "break down". I'd miss my Copenhagen and Coca-Cola too much,,, So I bought an extra 12 pack of Coke this week.


----------



## Real Old Man

alterego said:


> Watching the news.
> Economy check
> Disease check
> Hurricane check
> Mad men shooting check
> ISIS check
> KOREA peninsula check
> 
> Everything seams to be in order for a real party.


Whiskey - Check
Popcorn - check
Cake - Check
Ice Cream Check
Cigars - Check
Cigarettes - Oops
Beer - Oops
Wild Women - Check

Well I've got to pick up some essentials


----------



## Swedishsocialist

FoolAmI said:


> I really don't want things to "break down". *I'd miss my Copenhagen *and Coca-Cola too much,,, So I bought an extra 12 pack of Coke this week.


What is "Copenhagen" in this context? Im guessing that you do not mean Denmarks capital city?


----------



## Maine-Marine

I am waiting on the 11th of Sept to fill my gas tanks and buy popcorn for the show on monday the 14th


----------



## Slippy

Swedishsocialist said:


> What is "Copenhagen" in this context? Im guessing that you do not mean Denmarks capital city?


Copenhagen is a brand of smokeless tobacco.


----------



## Prepared One

Delete. I am not awake.


----------



## 8301

Swedishsocialist said:


> What is "Copenhagen" in this context? Im guessing that you do not mean Denmarks capital city?


A type of snuff tobacco.


----------



## 8301

Maine-Marine said:


> I am waiting on the 11th of Sept to fill my gas tanks and buy popcorn for the show on monday the 14th


I kind of doubt there will be any show on 9/14. Still I plan to keep the fuel tanks topped off next month, something that is already pretty much my habit.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

It will seem fast after but its been decades in the making


----------

